# LEE Filters Reverse ND Filters



## eli452 (Oct 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried the LEE Filters Reverse ND Filters?
http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/reverse-nd


> As it's name suggests, the Reverse ND has a stronger density in the centre of the filter, with a carefully designed transition zone that gives a natural, balanced exposure to the sky.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 13, 2017)

Haven't tried a reverse grad before.

Odd, Lee's website usually has dynamite before / after shots to show tasteful use of filters, but that specific page you linked looks overzealously handled, either in camera or in post. They demonstrate how the filters work, but the output with the reverse grad is not super appealing to me -- either they 'overmanaged' for the sky with the filter or they 'over slidered' in post, but it seems a little... off.

I'd wager the product is fine, though. Lee makes solid stuff.

- A


----------



## Jopa (Oct 16, 2017)

Seems like a cool stuff. Can't understand why the price is $200 compared to $130 for a "standard" ND (SW150).


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Seems like a cool stuff. Can't understand why the price is $200 compared to $130 for a "standard" ND (SW150).



I'm not sure if they are worth that when you can get a similar effect (with more flexibility) using two standard ND grads with one of them inversed. 

The price hike is too be expected, it's normal for Lee to charge more for niche products, than their main stream one. The 1.2 ND Grad and standard ND filters are more expensive than their 0.3, 0.6 or 0.9 equivalents, the Little and Big Stopper are more expensive than their original Pro Glass ND filters etc.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 17, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> I'm not sure if they are worth that when you can get a similar effect (with more flexibility) using two standard ND grads with one of them inversed.



Could you please share a how-to with a filter n00b?  I have a few normal filters but can't figure out how to make a reverse.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 17, 2017)

If you guys decided you would get one, would you go for the 0.6, 0.9 or 1.2 version?

I'm thinking the 1.2 would be the better option?


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 17, 2017)

Jopa said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if they are worth that when you can get a similar effect (with more flexibility) using two standard ND grads with one of them inversed.
> ...



https://www.onlandscape.co.uk/2010/12/ad-hoc-reverse-nd-grad-filters/


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jopa said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if they are worth that when you can get a similar effect (with more flexibility) using two standard ND grads with one of them inversed.
> ...



By placing one filter with the ND section at the top of the composition and the other with the ND section at the bottom, you can align them so that the section where the two graduated sections overlap has a higher ND reflect than the rest of them image. I normally use a 4 stop hard grad (on the top) and 3 stop hard grad on the bottom, this gives 7 stops of light loss where the two ND sections fully overlap, 4 stops of light loss at the top of the image and 3 stops of light loss at the bottom. In practice this means that the brightess part of the image (say the horizon at sunrise/sunset) will receive 4 stops less light than the bottom part of the composition, and 3 stops less light than the sky, with a hard graduation each side of the area which has the 7 stops of light loss. If you wish to change the gradation of the top section of the image, switch the bottom filter to a soft, medium or very hard Lee ND grad or visa vesa for the bottom graduation. A hard or very hard top filter works best however, two soft filters gives you results that are closer to a ND filter than a Reverse Grad. 

What i've tried to describe above gives a similar effect to a 1.2 reverse ND grad with an additional 3 stops of light loss across the whole scene, which can be used for creative effect. If you wish to use faster shutter speeds or have one less filter in front of your lens, then the Lee Reverse grads are the better option.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have accidentally deleted a reply that included a link to a web page that gave examples of this. A repost would be appreciated, if possible. Sorry.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 17, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> I have accidentally deleted a reply that included a link to a web page that gave examples of this. A repost would be appreciated, if possible. Sorry.



The link I accidentally deleted is below

https://www.onlandscape.co.uk/2010/12/ad-hoc-reverse-nd-grad-filters/


----------



## Jopa (Oct 17, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have accidentally deleted a reply that included a link to a web page that gave examples of this. A repost would be appreciated, if possible. Sorry.
> ...



Man this is awesome, thank you so much for posting this! While it's not a 100% replacement - it definitely should work without breaking the bank.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 17, 2017)

Before I read this thread, I wondered what a "reverse ND" filter would do, and decided it must make the image brighter by a number of stops.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 17, 2017)

stevelee said:


> Before I read this thread, I wondered what a "reverse ND" filter would do, and decided it must make the image brighter by a number of stops.



I wish....


----------



## Jopa (Oct 17, 2017)

stevelee said:


> Before I read this thread, I wondered what a "reverse ND" filter would do, and decided it must make the image brighter by a number of stops.



Actually that was what I thought too until I looked at the sample images on their web site 
That would be a killer device LOL.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 17, 2017)

stevelee said:


> Before I read this thread, I wondered what a "reverse ND" filter would do, and decided it must make the image brighter by a number of stops.



That would be cool, but sadly it's incorrect. It's a ND Grad with less graduation towards the top of the filter.


----------

